# Problème ipad mini et app store



## Sup74oo (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon ipad mini mercredi et il fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'ouvre l'application l'itunes store et là, Surprise, la fonction recherche m'indique que je ne peut pas accéder à l'app store. Ensuite j'essaye de consulter mes achats et là encore un souci, la roue (de chargement) tourne indéfiniment. 

Je vous remercie de vos réponses.

P.S : Est-ce normal de ne pas avoir l'icône pour prendre des photos sur l'écran verrouillé comme sur l'iphone ?


----------



## Sup74oo (9 Novembre 2012)

Bon pour le problème de la recherche j'ai trouvé mais le reste est encore d'actualité.


----------



## KevZqn (10 Novembre 2012)

Restaure et le probleme sera résolu


----------



## Sup74oo (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci je vais essayer, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Sup74oo (10 Novembre 2012)

La restauration n'a pas changé mon problème. Je suis un peu dépité là.


----------

